# Better N Peanut Butter



## Toots (Apr 15, 2009)

I picked a jar of this stuff up over the weekend and I just got around to trying it.  It is darn good and 85% less fat than regular peanut butter!  I got the low sodium version.  Only 100 calories for 2 tablespoons.

I am currently on WW and this stuff tastes very peanuty for very low calories.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 15, 2009)

what is it made of if not peanut butter?


----------



## Toots (Apr 15, 2009)

It is made of peanuts that are ground up and de-fatted.

Here is the ingredients list (I cut and pasted it from their website)
Better 'n Peanut Butter


*Ingredients*: PEANUTS (AS DEFATTED PEANUT FLOUR AND NATURAL PEANUT BUTTER), TAPIOCA SYRUP, PURE WATER, DEHYDRATED CANE JUICE, RICE SYRUP, VEGETABLE GLYCERIN, SOY FLOUR, SALT, TAPIOCA STARCH, NATURAL FOOD FLAVORS, PAPRIKA & ANNATO, CALCIUM CARBONATE, LECITHIN, VITAMINS E & C (ANTIOXIDANTS).


----------



## Scotch (Apr 15, 2009)

From the company's website:
*Ingredients*: PEANUTS (AS DEFATTED PEANUT FLOUR AND NATURAL PEANUT BUTTER), TAPIOCA SYRUP, PURE WATER, DEHYDRATED CANE JUICE, RICE SYRUP, VEGETABLE GLYCERIN, SOY FLOUR, SALT, TAPIOCA STARCH, NATURAL FOOD FLAVORS, PAPRIKA & ANNATO, CALCIUM CARBONATE, LECITHIN, VITAMINS E & C (ANTIOXIDANTS).


----------



## muzzlet (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds kinda nasty to me. How about just eating a smaller amount of regular peanut butter?


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 16, 2009)

i have tried the low sodium peanut butter in the past and it is good but is very dry because it has no oil.


----------



## luvs (Apr 16, 2009)

i wanna try it! i love neat foods.


----------



## misslynda (May 18, 2009)

I love better n peanut butter 
I also do weight watchers, but lately i have been doing the calorie counting thing. Hows ww doing for u?


----------



## ChefJune (May 18, 2009)

fwiw, that phrase "natural food flavors" can hide a lot of ingredients that many folks either can't or don't want to eat.

My favorite peanut butter is just plain ground peanuts.  No added anything.  I might buy a tiny container once every couple of months and splurge on a pbj sandwich on my favorite whole wheat bread.  Not for me that phony stuff...


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2009)

My grandson has type I diabetes, and the doctor told my daughter that he could have the all natural peanut butter. I bought him some (he likes crunchy style) and it is delicious. 

My problem with peanut butter is that I have to have grape jelly with it.


----------



## SRL (May 18, 2009)

Correct me someone if I'm wrong, but I don't think that this would be a low glycemic load food for diabetics. Dehydrated/evaporated cane juice is similar to refined cane sugar, IIRC.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 18, 2009)

Constance said:
			
		

> My problem with peanut butter is that I have to have grape jelly with it.



...or blackberry, or crab apple, or wild plum, or even some Steen's Cane Syrup


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> ...or blackberry, or crab apple, or wild plum, or even some Steen's Cane Syrup


 or honey or raspberry jam or sliced bananas


----------



## kitchenelf (May 31, 2009)

SRL said:


> Correct me someone if I'm wrong, but I don't think that this would be a low glycemic load food for diabetics. Dehydrated/evaporated cane juice is similar to refined cane sugar, IIRC.



The OP is going to weight watcher's and isn't diabetic, I don't think.  The person who said their grandson has Type 1 Diabetes eats *natural* peanut butter, not the same as what the OP posted.   Is that what you were concerned with?  The person who mentioned diabetes?  I fully agree, but, I don't think this is what they use.


----------



## ILikePBCookies (Jul 23, 2009)

I actually found this in Walgreens not too long ago and bought it. It is actually quite good,...more candy-ish than regular PB, but still darned good. And if I eat the whole jar, I will have only consumed 5000 as opposed to 10000 calories


----------



## luvs (Jul 23, 2009)

ILikePBCookies said:


> I actually found this in Walgreens not too long ago and bought it. It is actually quite good,...more candy-ish than regular PB, but still darned good. And if I eat the whole jar, I will have only consumed 5000 as opposed to 10000 calories


 

candy-ish? like reese's cups?


----------



## ILikePBCookies (Jul 23, 2009)

^I think it is sweeter...with a more caramelly texture...

I feel like regular peanut butter is a cross between sweet and salty/savory but Better N peanut butter is deifnitely sweet.


----------



## luvs (Jul 23, 2009)

hmmmm..... love to try different foods!


----------



## Constance (Oct 2, 2009)

By the way, I have discovered reduced sugar and sugar free jellies. My daughter has tried both with the boy, and says there isn't that much difference in carbs, and the reduced sugar tastes best.


----------



## KatieFrank (Oct 13, 2009)

I always stick with the regular, low-fat peanut butter (Jiff, Peter Pan). The phony stuff isn't worth it and never tastes like the real thing to me. There are worse things for you than peanut butter so I'll skimp elsewhere.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the natural versions, no sugar added. I don't worry about the fat content of peanut butter as it is the "good" kind of fat.  and I'm not eating much of it at one sitting or throughout the day.


----------



## lmas8 (Oct 17, 2009)

peanut butter is my favorite.  if you're going to eat it you might as well eat the real thing


----------



## annie33 (Oct 26, 2009)

I wonder if anyone knows if this is available in the UK and if it can be used for baking. That's where I use it most.


----------

